# Yet another Question



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea I do that a lot. Anyways. The reason I picked a german shepherd lab mix was because I "thought" that the dog would be at least as big as the smallest of the 2 breeds. Now my puppy is 25 weeks old and only 26.1 pounds. 

I really had hopes to train her for a service dog even though I have no idea what to do. Of course still working on leash training. And basic commands... Naturally she is the hardest dog I ever have trained. 

Anyone know of the cheapest way to do this yourself. I originally was wanting to train her encase my husband's cancer came back a 5th time but now I am having health issues and I might be in the need of her. 

Any really super awesome books or DVD's or better yet free training videos free on the internet that work great?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Just find some decent group classes on manners up to CGC. If your pup passes CGC then I would recommend having it evaluated by a qualified SD trainer to see if it is suitable for further training


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea not on my budget. My budget goes on her having quality food. 

I was just hoping there was something out there I could do on my own. She defiantly is laid back enough. But stubborn. not sure though if the suborn part was just her not trusting me the first 14 weeks because what she had been through. 

Not sure if what weight she will be if she will be big enough or strong enough. Nor do I know what all I will need. Not sure how bad fibromyalgia gets. I can though attest to how bad cancer can get. She is defiantly bonding more to me now so I am hopeful she will start training easier. 

Yea I know I did read up on how one should get an older dog to start with but My gosh you only get to enjoy the puppy stage for a short time and the way i am feeling I might not be able to get a puppy next time.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

You can claim SDs on your tax returns as unreimbursed medical expenses. But SDs aren't cheap....gear, training ect. If your budget doesn't allow for any training help at all... I don't know. 

There are some books Teamwork 1 & 2...whole bunch of others I have no idea how good they are.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Have you tried contacting any service dog trainers? Perhaps they can give you some pointers. But you would have to have her evaluated. I hope you can find someone close to help you.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes I bought book one of them. Which is fitting because she is still very young. I am just looking for what all my options are. I had twisted my ankle real bad a while back and just getting back on the band wagon so to speak with training, walking etc. 

Working up her stamina walking on the leash and trying to get her to stay on just one side of me and close by. She did pretty well today but she looked pooped out after 2 miles and I must admit so was I. Also she doesn't seem to want strangers close by so she usually stops still they past which is fine with me it lets me know someone is too close to us. So I am thinking of having her not only stop but sit till they go by. But heck that might be the wrong thing to do.

She dose not seem to be aggressive at all which is good. She is very laid back will go lay down in the room and just wait. I have never seen a puppy like this before. If it wasn't for the fact I see her run and play like crazy outside with the other dogs I would worry something is wrong with her. LOL

I just thought on a forum like this maybe someone knew something maybe on you tube or something that would help me train her. I am also worried just how big she will get if she will be big enough to do what ever we might need in the future. 

Probably a crazy idea in the beginning. Starting with a Half german shepherd, getting her so young, etc. But hey I home schooled 3 kids till the 11th grade one till graduated and knew nothing of it when I started that journey. I would always laugh the biggest joke was the one everyone would ask about your kids getting socialized enough. When homeschooling the trick is limiting your socialization. My kids are pretty confident all 3 and don't think anyone in this world will stop them from what they wan to achieve. Or people saying you can't teach your kids you don't have a degree. IF you can read and write you can read books that can even tell you what to do and say every single day for each lesson plan. My kids are the ones that are leaders, willing to help kids and adults of all ages and not scared to walk up to and speak to anyone of any age. 

It is just something God put in my heart to do and I was going to give it a shot. Long shot or not. (I just couldn't bring myself to start with an older dog as so many training deals suggest.) I will love my dog till the day she dies one way or the other regardless if we succeed on this. I figure worst case scenario we might end up with a very well trained everyday dog instead. Though I sure hope I don't fail.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

CarrieJo said:


> Yea not on my budget. My budget goes on her having quality food.
> 
> I was just hoping there was something out there I could do on my own. She defiantly is laid back enough. But stubborn. not sure though if the suborn part was just her not trusting me the first 14 weeks because what she had been through.
> 
> ...


Being on a budget check out bowwowflix.com


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Deb said:


> Have you tried contacting any service dog trainers? Perhaps they can give you some pointers. But you would have to have her evaluated. I hope you can find someone close to help you.



I have seen a person's truck who trains dogs for veterans I have thought of calling but not sure if the person would appreciate me using up their time even asking about it when I am trying to do this on my own for cancer and fibromyalgia reasons when he or she is doing it for veterans, even if it is just for my own dog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Often people think of owner training as being cheaper, faster and easier than going through a non-profit program or a SD trainer. Not always so. We still have costs for food and vet which can add up very quickly. Then as many times as not, an OT dog either will be washed out (or should be) and the OT must start from scratch. I say should be because after all the time and expense that an individual can put into their dog they will keep the dog as a SD even though it may not be suitable.

Budgeting for at least some training with a private trainer or a group obedience class should be one of those things added in along with food & vet bills. But, since you are past that pre-budgeting stage books and videos will be your best assistance. Be very careful on which ones you use as there are numerous bad books and videos out there.

I have heard that many thought that Teamwork II is better. Check and see if your local library has it or can get it from another library for you. 

I can recommend Donna Hill's Youtube videos for task work and some basic obedience.
I also like Tyler Muto Youtube videos on basic obedience. 

When it comes to giving a CGC (which is not required for a SD but is very nice to have as a benchmark on progress) I and some other CGC evaluators will do those for free for a SDIT. Check around in your area. It will still cost you to register with the AKC, but having the official registration and certificate is not necessary. For your own records -- and yes OTs really should keep training records of some kind -- the owner copy given to you is enough for you to keep.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

If you are going to use your dog for mobility tasks such as balance or assisting you to get up from the floor, up from your bed or chair you will need a dog of the proper size. There is no getting around that. Also your dog will need to be medically evaluated for those tasks which includes hip & elbow (I also suggest spine) xrayed. Many German Shepherds, even males, are not tall enough for this work.


----------

